# For Laminated Pot Call Blanks Do You Glue Before or After Stabilizing



## TurkeyHunter (Jul 5, 2019)

Title pretty much says it all. Is it better to glue up a laminated pot call blank and then stabilize or do you stabilize pieces of wood first then cut to size and glue?


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 5, 2019)

I would stabilize first. Not sure what the resin would do to the glue, but the heat in baking it, variables in expansion/contraction, stresses in the woods, would likely cause the glue joint to fail.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 3


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Jan 24, 2020)

Or would you stabilize, then clamp the pieces together then bake and the stabilizing juice become the glue?


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 24, 2020)

I would stabilize, clean up surfaces in contact with glue, then glue using a good epoxy and clamp. I don’t think the stabilizing resin would bond the pieces together very well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Igor (Jan 24, 2020)

First stabilize and then glue

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

